

MySpace to relaunch itself again  - nsns
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19712478

======
ColinWright
Here are a few other submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567052> <\- This one has the discussion

Also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4566629>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4566804>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567067>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567089>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567175>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567190>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4568834>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569606>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572608>

